# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Advise Concerning Iaito

## H. Vance

Hello all,

I am new to the community and seeking advise regarding an Iaito. I have been researching and have selected the Meirin Sangyo Basic Iaito sold by Bugei. From what I have read, it is a well made sword. Before I purchase it, has anyone heard anything to the contrary? Is there anything I should know before purchasing this Iaito from Bugei? 

Also, does Bugei ship their blades with any sort of a case or bag?

Links: http://bugei.com/subcategory_115.htm
http://bugei.com/product_818_detailed.htm

Thanks in advance,
Hunter

----------


## Dave Drawdy

that's a good choice.  The sword should come with a cloth bag.  And welcome to the forums.

Dave

----------


## H. Vance

Thanks Dave.

----------


## H. Vance

Any further comments?

----------


## Brian Brazier

IMO that is a awful lot of money for a Basic Iaito, I bought mine from Tozando, which is made in Japan in Nihonto style, and it was $250, same blade, super tight ito.  Bugei is a very good company, but I feel they are way overpriced, if you look around you can get a really nice Iaito from Japan for $480.  Checkout Tozando.com, Gichudo.com, SamuraiStore.com, and Budo-AOI.com before making your decision

----------


## H. Vance

Thanks for your thoughts Brian. I do like some of the Iaito offered by Aoi Budogu. They aren't much cheaper, but they have more information posted and they are customizable.

How do Aoi Budogu Iaito compare to Meirin Sangyo?

Thanks in advance.

-Hunter

----------


## Chris Buechler

Howdy!

I would avoid the Aoi Budogu Iaito.  I have handled a number of them and find them quite pricey for what you actually get.  My first Iaito was from Tozando, and was a great sword.  My current one is from Nishijin Sword, and is an amazingly well put together product.  However they no longer offer the custom Iaito on their site.
I have heard of mixed reviews with Noshu products over the last few years (including a whole batch of swords returned).  This might have to do with corporate difficulties with Japan.  Older Noshu swords are excellent, though.

Meirin Iaito page is : http://www.nipponto.co.jp/english/iai_e.htm

Hope this helps!
Chris Buechler

----------


## M. A. Beardmore

I can fully recommend Tozando iaito, especially those above the lowest price range.  That's not to say that the 'basic' level output is bad, it's just that I've found the blades to not be as rigid as I'd like (the flexability is there for durability in inexperienced hands I think).

----------

